# Banter Cliques & Gang Mentality on UK-M



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not not naive enough to believe that we will ever have a forum where everyone gets along. An online community is no different from real life, there will be people we dislike and people that rile us.

Running a forum you learn very quickly that history repeats itself... whether it's the cries of "oh no Member X has left; the board is going downhill" or the cascading drama storm that arises because female Y sent nudies to someone and they have been seen by all and sundry.

Another common occurrence is that members band together and begin hijacking a large number of threads for their own amusement, often at the expense of the OP. Whilst not an issue initially, people begin to push it too far. Ultimately it reaches a tipping point where other members start getting bored of the same people making the same kind of posts and they start reporting them. The Mods wade in and calm is restored, usually with the perm ban of a high profile Gold member who was well liked by half the board and resented by the other. Coincidentally this is what usually prompts the "oh no Member X has been banned the board is going downhill" posts...

It's a regular cycle and for me personally it's not a problem. I've seen it multiple times over the last decade and I've learned to accept that any community has it's ups and downs as it grows. There's too many personalities on here for everyone to get along all of the time.

However, what is a problem is when long-standing members that I have a great deal of respect for start taking the time to message me, and the Mods, highlighting their concerns. When existing members are raising the fact that there's a problem and that posts are being perceived as bullying, then we really do have a problem.

What's difficult is that individually there is never one specific post that is grounds for a ban, however, collectively there is a group posting culture that is upsetting a lot of people and it needs to change.

I'm posting this as a courtesy to those guys so that they are aware of the situation.

Every single day your names keep coming up in PM's, reported posts and Mod discussions - and it's all negative.

Popularity is not a get out of jail free card. If the reported posts and complaints continue then the Mods will be making several big name bans before the weekend.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

h34r:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oohh shep. *hides till monday* :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Brilliantly summed up Lorian; nice, clear and well explained IMO. It also gives certain members a chance to evaluate their posting behaviour; the impact it has on the board and the consequences if nothing changes.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ominous.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting read. I've been away from the board for the past week or so, and it seems some feathers have been ruffled.

The original post is obviously aimed at certain members, but there is no mention of who those members being warned of a ban are.

Just wondered if those members it's aimed at have been made aware it's aimed at them by private message or not (I'm not asking who they are or suggesting that they should be named in this thread), but it would seem that if they are subsequently banned or punished as a consequence of this thread, without being aware it's them that it's aimed at, then that would seem mightily unfair.

Also, as a further point, and having read up on a few recent threads, what initially came to mind for me personally is that it appears that there may be a group of people who are banding together to consistently report another group of people's posts in what would seem to be an effort to get them banned. Could this not also be viewed as bullying, but in an indirect form?

After all, from the OP it's clear that there seem to be two groups that are disgruntled with each other, so are the ones constantly reporting posts and messaging mods and admin actually any better than the other? (rhetorical question there)

Not meaning to cause any problems or issues with this post, but they are two genuine thoughts that came to mind.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Interesting read. I've been away from the board for the past week or so, and it seems some feathers have been ruffled.
> 
> The original post is obviously aimed at certain members, but there is no mention of who those members being warned of a ban are.
> 
> ...


That is a very good point mate. I'd agree with most of that


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> That is a very good point mate. I'd agree with most of that


Cheers mate. As I say, not meaning to cause any problems with the questions, but those thoughts did come to mind after having a look at what's been going down.

I keep saying it every time I'm away from the board...but I'm going to have to stop getting on with other things in my life! I miss far too much on here! :laugh:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree with this. Been a member on here for nearly ten years and things in the last year or so have gotten out of hand. People who have joined, posted mostly nonsense then joining a "gang" cause they have "gold" status and cant stand by their own comments. Most of them wouldn't know what a gym looks like and show no respect for other members who do actually want this board to be about bodybuilding. This all started around the time of the "team Alpha" bullsh1t, of whom the members were so big and hard when in their group mentality LOL


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Interesting read. I've been away from the board for the past week or so, and it seems some feathers have been ruffled.
> 
> The original post is obviously aimed at certain members, but there is no mention of who those members being warned of a ban are.
> 
> ...


What more warning would anyone need :confused1:

I think people forget this place is someone's personal business.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

not m,e is it? Im nice me


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Interesting read. I've been away from the board for the past week or so, and it seems some feathers have been ruffled.
> 
> The original post is obviously aimed at certain members, but there is no mention of who those members being warned of a ban are.
> 
> ...


It's the same names that pop up on these playground threads all the time, they know themselves who they are. If they are as smart as they think, they wont need it spelt out to them.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Who sent nudies?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

2004mark said:


> What more warning would anyone need :confused1:
> 
> I think people forget this place is someone's personal business.


I understand it's a business mate. But what I meant was that this thread is obviously aimed at specific people, yet those people aren't mentioned. I wondered how those specific people are meant to know it's them, unless they've been informed it's them it's aimed at. Does that make sense?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> It's the same names that pop up on these playground threads all the time, they know themselves who they are. If they are as smart as they think, they wont need it spelt out to them.


Again, as I said to Mark, unless people are told directly that it's them it's aimed at, then they can't know for sure can they.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

2004mark said:


> What more warning would anyone need :confused1:
> 
> I think people forget this place is someone's personal business.


I agree- I think some people know they are pushing/testing the line and the fact it's taken the forum owner to come out and make a statement like this speaks volumes as to how it is effecting the overal enjoyment of the site for everyone else.

If anyone does get banned it will be a shame. However, there is an ignore function and I wish people would use it rather than have the ban hammer flailing around.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Who sent nudies?


Focusing on the important information. I like it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I understand it's a business mate. But what I meant was that this thread is obviously aimed at specific people, yet those people aren't mentioned. I wondered how those specific people are meant to know it's them, unless they've been informed it's them it's aimed at. Does that make sense?


Probably as they will have had warnings and infractions for previous behavior recently


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ballin said:


> I agree- I think some people know they are pushing/testing the line and the fact it's taken the forum owner to come out and make a statement like this speaks volumes as to how it is effecting the overal enjoyment of the site for everyone else.
> 
> If anyone does get banned it will be a shame. However, *there is an ignore function and I wish people would use it* rather than have the ban hammer flailing around.


Good point mate. If there's a group of people continually reporting posts of the same people, you'd think this would make sense and they'd leave the mods to mod the forum.

I don't know what the hell I've missed over the last couple of weeks, but seems like some srs internet business!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Again, as I said to Mark, unless people are told directly that it's them it's aimed at, then they can't know for sure can they.


Then I guess everyone should take heed and evaluate whether they dominate other people's threads with irrelevent group nonesnese.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Good point mate. If there's a group of people continually reporting posts of the same people, you'd think this would make sense and they'd leave the mods to mod the forum.
> 
> I don't know what the hell I've missed over the last couple of weeks, but seems like some srs internet business!


It's not just one group reporting. And we need members to report to let us know where issues are occurring.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably as they will have had warnings and infractions for previous behavior recently


Yeah but like you say...probably.

There's no way of knowing for sure unless they're directly told by Lorian who he's referring to.

Anyway, I've raised my point so I'm sure Lorian will decide whether he thinks it fair to tell those he's referring to or not (or maybe he already has).


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like sandy vaginas all over the gaff to me but if the same names are bein reported by the same people time after time then I expect the mods to be able to see thru the sand and see what is really goin on


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably as they will have had warnings and infractions for previous behavior recently


Yep, as a courtesy and less severe response we do often give infractions/PM warnings. And sometimes, a warning comes in the form of a short-term ban.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Again, as I said to Mark, unless people are told directly that it's them it's aimed at, then they can't know for sure can they.


I think it's fairly obvious to be honest mate, anyone who's wasted a hour or so of their life's reading these threads also knows.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Katy said:


> Then I guess everyone should take heed and evaluate whether they dominate other people's threads with irrelevent group nonesnese.


This is true. All I meant, as I put in my first post in this thread, is that the post is clearly aimed at specific people, without mentioning who they are.

In the interests of the board being run fairly, I just wondered if those specific people had been made aware the post referred to them.

As other have said, they 'probably' know, so it can't be certain they do. And that's even assuming they read this thread.

That was all my point was about, but I'll leave it at that as seems I'm just repeating myself.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone want nudes? They're all me tho


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> Yep, as a courtesy and less severe response we do often give infractions/PM warnings. And sometimes, a warning comes in the form of a short-term ban.


What about when MANY threads have been take. Over by flirting and talking of swinging, should this be reported ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well i know it's not aimed at me and have never had any issues/private messages from mods/temp bans etc, so i'd assume that if you are one of the people this thread is aimed at then you'd have had at least one or two of these things recently and the brain power to know it's aimed at you.

It's not rocket science is it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> I think it's fairly obvious to be honest mate, anyone who's wasted a hour or so of their life's reading these threads also knows.


Again, there's no absolute certainty though.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

comfla said:


> Anyone want nudes? They're all me tho


I've seen the sort of nudes you have in your armoury.

Therefore I'm out!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Again, there's no absolute certainty though.


let's face it, we all know who it's aimed at don't we.

I'm not naming names cos i can't be fvcked with all the playground bullsh1t but let's not pretend we don't know.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Again, there's no absolute certainty though.


Ok dude you have your opinion, I have mine. This is beginning to resemble a debate id have with the wife!! :beer:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

zack amin said:


> What about when MANY threads have been take. Over by flirting and talking of swinging, should this be reported ?


Interesting point. It seems it's very rarely a thread stays on topic. Is any derailment actually any better than any other... One of life's great questions.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> let's face it, we all know who it's aimed at don't we.
> 
> I'm not naming names cos i can't be fvcked with all the playground bullsh1t but let's not pretend we don't know.


You may know, but do they? Surely there's no way of saying for sure UNLESS they've been told this thread is aimed at them?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Again, there's no absolute certainty though.


This isn't me being arsey towards you... it's just my genuine feeling on the subject. Who cares?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> Ok dude you have your opinion, I have mine. This is beginning to resemble a debate id have with the wife!! :beer:


Are you saying I'm the kind of guy you'd marry :wub:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

zack amin said:


> What about when MANY threads have been take. Over by flirting and talking of swinging, should this be reported ?


If lots of people complain about the same members and same problems then it will get the Mod and Admin teams attention.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are you saying I'm the kind of guy you'd marry :wub:


If that you in the avi, your better looking than my missus anyway!! :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You may know, but do they? Surely there's no way of saying for sure UNLESS they've been told this thread is aimed at them?


Mate, you seem like an intelligent guy and i can see where you're coming from, but in this instance i think that the people involved will just know who they are, it doesn't need to be pointed out to them.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

2004mark said:


> This isn't me being arsey towards you... it's just my genuine feeling on the subject. Who cares?


Lol no it's cool. As I say, just when I read the initial post, I figured it was aimed at people without saying who it was aimed at.

In the grand scheme of things, it doesn't really matter...but it seems to be UKM front page news. I'm just trying to catch up on all the gossip and politics, which are two of the things that make me keep logging on to the board, along with the sporadic training advice :tongue:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Mate, you seem like an intelligent guy and i can see where you're coming from, but in this instance i think that the people involved will just know who they are, it doesn't need to be pointed out to them.


Haha cheers mate, flattery will get you everywhere.

Yeah I understand what you're saying, and whoever it is aimed at probably does know. I just feel it would be a shame if anyone was banned for what's warned about in this thread without actually knowing it's aimed at them.

I'm hoping I'm not one of them with not being about for a bit!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> If that you in the avi, your better looking than my missus anyway!! :laugh:


You smooth talker you!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just can't believe people are sad enough to report what they read on here, maybe they should get a life

I respect its someone's business but to any normal member it's just the Internet. Get a fvcking grip


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I just can't believe people are sad enough to report what they read on here, maybe they should get a life
> 
> I respect its someone's business but to any normal member it's just the Internet. Get a fvcking grip


Reported!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sad state of affairs, whenever the Owner of this Site has to make a thread about the childish behaviour going on...im all for stupid nonsense comments that mean no harm (very guilty of this), but letting a 'gang'; of cyber bullies get to you is fooking embrassing


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Sad state of affairs, whenever the Owner of this Site has to make a thread about the childish behaviour going on...im all for stupid nonsense comments that mean no harm (very guilty of this), but letting a 'gang'; of cyber bullies get to you is fooking embrassing


Funny thing Is I bet everyone knows who always makes the complaints and who te complaints are about, and for the majority the people being reported and threatened are the ones everyone likes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I just can't believe people are sad enough to report what they read on here, maybe they should get a life
> 
> I respect its someone's business but to any normal member it's just the Internet. Get a fvcking grip


Agreed

Members reporting post so other members get banned or infracted is pathetic and who ever is doin it needs to take a step back and stop actin like little skool kids runnin to the teacher to tell so some other kid gets in trouble

My whole time on this forum ive seen a handful of post worth reportin and still dont report them


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Delhi said:


> I agree with this. Been a member on here for nearly ten years and things in the last year or so have gotten out of hand. People who have joined, posted mostly nonsense then joining a "gang" cause they have "gold" status and cant stand by their own comments. Most of them wouldn't know what a gym looks like and show no respect for other members who do actually want this board to be about bodybuilding. *This all started around the time of the "team Alpha" bullsh1t, of whom the members were so big and hard when in their group mentality LOL*


I think that the part of your reply which I highlighted is very unfair. Some of the lads you refer to there are top lads who I've found are always willing to help out others whether directly on the forum or else via PM.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a shame, because it's hard to get bigger guys to be perceived in a nicer way with people cr*pping all over the image. Anyway, I've not noticed any of this bullying or team stuff...the Scottish are immune to everything and it's all banter for us...if you steal our dogs, that's the f*cking line!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Sad state of affairs, whenever the Owner of this Site has to make a thread about the childish behaviour going on...im all for stupid nonsense comments that mean no harm (very guilty of this), but letting a 'gang'; of cyber bullies get to you is fooking embrassing


Some people just don't like being disagreed with do they, so rather than just leave the thread they will continue to argue and get the hump and then report people that don't agree with them. Personally i couldn't care less if someone i'm never gonna meet doesn't agree with my opinions, some obviously do though.

I'm not sure about bullying, but there are certain groups of posters that always seem to team up and stroke each others online b0llocks. I don't find it threatening, i do think that there are some severely **** erotic undertones to the posts though and they probably all send pictures of their c0cks to each other and w4nk themselves silly over them.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Some people just don't like being disagreed with do they, so rather than just leave the thread they will continue to argue and get the hump and then report people that don't agree with them. Personally i couldn't care less if someone i'm never gonna meet doesn't agree with my opinions, some obviously do though.
> 
> I'm not sure about bullying, but there are certain groups of posters that always seem to team up *and stroke each others online b0llocks*. I don't find it threatening, i do think that there are some severely **** erotic undertones to the posts though and they probably all send pictures of their c0cks to each other and w4nk themselves silly over them.


that was somewhat poetic


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> Members reporting post so other members get banned or infracted is pathetic and who ever is doin it needs to take a step back and stop actin like little skool kids runnin to the teacher to tell so some other kid gets in trouble
> 
> My whole time on this forum ive seen a handful of post worth reportin and still dont report them


Snitches get stitches?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Funny thing Is I bet everyone knows who always makes the complaints and who te complaints are about, and for the majority the people being reported and threatened are the ones everyone likes


Our mod and admin team are intelligent enough to spot if an issue is merely with the same members complaining and are able to estblaih if there is indeed an issue worth responding to.



Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> Members reporting post so other members get banned or infracted is pathetic and who ever is doin it needs to take a step back and stop actin like little skool kids runnin to the teacher to tell so some other kid gets in trouble
> 
> My whole time on this forum ive seen a handful of post worth reportin and still dont report them


Well I'm glad people report if there's an issue; it helps us contune to work towards maintaining a successful and enjoyable forum.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I just can't believe people are sad enough to report what they read on here, maybe they should get a life
> 
> I respect its someone's business but to any normal member it's just the Internet. Get a fvcking grip


Lol this to be honest.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Snitches get stitches?


Standard protocol

See and blind, hear and deaf!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the reporting system is there for a reason and it is of no shock to those who this thread is directed at i assure you.

there is a gang mentality among some members on the forum same members all the time jump on a thread and either bully the OP or derail the thread, this might be a coincidence but when respected members and many different ones (not the same few) keep report the same members then we have to act.

it is funny that the same members who at fault and who's name has been raised a lot when challenged laugh it off as banter yet they continue to do it, this is resulting in respected knowledgeable members leaving and with them taking there knowledge.

there does not need to be any names mentioned those who are doing this are aware of it and have been warned many times before.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think every member has a right to post on here without being ridiculed or ganged up on.

It's very easy if you're in a group to think it's just non harmful japes but in reality it affects people's willingness to participate.

This sort if thing is not new. I've been here 8 years and have seen similar. It's lads mentality and it's why mods have a hard time because a lot of reported posts we see as just people perhaps being over sensitive but there is an equal amount that are vindictive posting as part of a larger amount of previous posting.

It creates cliques and means that members in the middle decide not to post. A lot of the time these are knowledgable guys that just get tired of posting.

Very difficult to mod when lots of headstrong people in one place.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I just feel it would be a shame if anyone was banned for what's warned about in this thread without actually knowing it's aimed at them.


We're not talking about people innocently posting whilst oblivious to the issues they are causing. These are people spurring each other on and acting with deliberate intent for their own amusement. There is no doubt that they know who they are.



zack amin said:


> ...for the majority the people being reported and threatened are the ones everyone likes


If "everyone" liked them then there wouldn't be an issue.

UK-M's past is littered with dead profiles of members who thought that they were too important or too popular to be banned. The forum moves forwards without them.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> Our mod and admin team are intelligent enough to spot if an issue is merely with the same members complaining and are able to estblaih if there is indeed an issue worth responding to.
> 
> Well I'm glad people report if there's an issue; it helps us contune to work towards maintaining a successful and enjoyable forum.


But is their an issue or do certain members jus not like others? If the same people are reporting the same people (I dont know if this is the case) then surely they have an agenda and they're just as guilty of "bullyin" and havin a "gang" mentality as the next group who've hi jacked a thread

Imo Its an abuse of the report function tbh which should only be used in severe cases and not because you dont like a particular member or members and you're on some tit for tat bull sh!t


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah but like you say...probably.
> 
> There's no way of knowing for sure unless they're directly told by Lorian who he's referring to.
> 
> Anyway, I've raised my point so I'm sure Lorian will decide whether he thinks it fair to tell those he's referring to or not (or maybe he already has).


maybe this way every one will think twice before posting?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

def no me.....im untouchable :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Can somebody post up the youtube video of Gary Glitter "Wanna be in my gang" please.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just call the people out, cut the bullsh!t.

I think everyone knows its aimed at 'team bellend' or whatever name they've been tagged with and if its genuinely upsetting people on here that some people are friends off the forum then just ban all the cvnts! 

Tone it down team b, or your time on the board is limited

Peace out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Just call the people out, cut the bullsh!t.
> 
> I think everyone knows its aimed at 'team bellend' or whatever name they've been tagged with and if its genuinely upsetting people on here that some people are friends off the forum then just ban all the cvnts!
> 
> ...


Exactly

Only 2 of you in any given thread at a time.

How a group of friends off the forum can cause so much insecurity baffles me


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> *Just call the people out*, cut the bullsh!t.
> 
> I think everyone knows its aimed at 'team bellend' or whatever name they've been tagged with and if its genuinely upsetting people on here that some people are friends off the forum then just ban all the cvnts!
> 
> ...


For some reason this phrase's seems to be the in thing on here atm.

It's tiresome enough reading some of the squabbles between groups as it is without them to call each other out even more. I'd rather they just used the report feature :lol:

Everyone loves a good argument occasionally, the last few weeks it's just taking over the place though.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I know I can be a bit of a bellend at times on here but its never directed to insult anyone ever nor have I ever had a complaint towards me

I like to think im friends with all on here even tho I do talk a bit of rubbish on my wine nights.

The only gang im in is the uk-m one and that includes everyone on here.I honestly can say I don't have a problem with anyone on here

Had a few heated debates with a few but that's normal plus im always man enough to pm them stating no hard feelings.Not on a forum to run anyone down or cause upset as we have a very special forum here which I hope stays that way to.So if things are going a bit pear shaped lately I really hope its sorted in the right manner and nobody else gets banned on here as its not nice to see members we had a long time get banned.

Ps,Cant promise you all I wont be telling a few more stories about the titanic etc.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> *Just call the people out, cut the bullsh!t.*
> 
> I think everyone knows its aimed at 'team bellend' or whatever name they've been tagged with and if its genuinely upsetting people on here that some people are friends off the forum then just ban all the cvnts!
> 
> ...


agree 100%.

cut the p!sh...we're supposed to be a community, so lets get the cards on the table. too much fuking about behind the scenes in here.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Are we talking about derailed threads in Gen Con?

I very very rarely post in the steroid forum anymore because I've stopped taking them and I know that there are other members who can give way better advice than I can, but I still go in there to have a look around and I have not seen one instance of any of this in there. That's the most important forum of the board IMO due to the potential for stuff to go badly wrong so it's important that it's taken seriously, and it is.

Same goes for the other forums such as training, strength and diet which I do post in because even though I'm not the most scientific guy on here I've been training a long times and can offer advice from my experience. I haven't seen any of this in any of those forums which is good, and as it should be.

The only time I've seen any of this banter (which is what it is, not 'bullying') going on is in MA, AL and gen con. This comes from EVERYBODY not just the people in question (we all know who this is aimed at). And IMO if you take yourself and your opinion so seriously that you need to report some bodies post when they disagree with you or are having a laugh when EVERYBODY is talking utter sh1te for the most part than you need to take yourself in to the corner and have a harsh word with yourself because your a fvcking loser who needs to get down of your pedestal and get a life. It's the fvcking Internet FFS it's not real life!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

2004mark said:


> For some reason this phrase's seems to be the in thing on here atm.
> 
> It's tiresome enough reading some of the squabbles between groups as it is without them to call each other out even more. I'd rather they just used the report feature :lol:
> 
> Everyone loves a good argument occasionally, the last few weeks it's just taking over the place though.


Ok sorry

Just tell the people


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Are we talking about derailed threads in Gen Con?
> 
> I very very rarely post in the steroid forum anymore because I've stopped taking them and I know that there are other members who can give way better advice than I can, but I still go in there to have a look around and I have not seen one instance of any of this in there. That's the most important forum of the board IMO due to the potential for stuff to go badly wrong so it's important that it's taken seriously, and it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lorian said:


> We're not talking about people innocently posting whilst oblivious to the issues they are causing. These are people spurring each other on and acting with deliberate intent for their own amusement. There is no doubt that they know who they are.


Ok that's cool dude, you're forum so your rules.

Having read other threads and later posts in this one, I'm guessing it's Team B or whatever their name is that it's directed at...although I'm pretty sure them being called that is bullying in itself :lol:

Got to say though, I've no clue who exactly makes up this 'gang' but apparently there's 28 members or something. So are there 28 people all up for the chop? That's one big cull! :2guns: :scared:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ok sorry
> 
> Just tell the people


phaha :lol:

What is really pissing me off even more is I don't have a clue what groups are what, if some have merged or if they don't even exist :confused1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> But is their an issue or do certain members jus not like others? If the same people are reporting the same people (I dont know if this is the case) then surely they have an agenda and they're just as guilty of "bullyin" and havin a "gang" mentality as the next group who've hi jacked a thread
> 
> Imo Its an abuse of the report function tbh which should only be used in severe cases and not because you dont like a particular member or members and you're on some tit for tat bull sh!t


If we didn't think there was an issue, Lorian wouldn't have created this thread. We're also not that easily influenced to just blindly respond to what some members deem an issue; the Mod and admins are able to judge that for oursevles.

And as Pscarb and Lorian have already highlighted...it isn't the same people reporting.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ballin said:


> View attachment 140131


You been reporting posts bro?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> But is their an issue or do certain members jus not like others? If the same people are reporting the same people (I dont know if this is the case) then surely they have an agenda and they're just as guilty of "bullyin" and havin a "gang" mentality as the next group who've hi jacked a thread
> 
> Imo Its an abuse of the report function tbh which should only be used in severe cases and not because you dont like a particular member or members and you're on some tit for tat bull sh!t


this is the thing it is not the same people reporting the same people it is many members reporting the same group of members, and there is the issue


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is the thing it is not the same people reporting the same people it is many members reporting the same group of members, and there is the issue


Especially as it's resulting in knowedgeable members choosing to look elsewhere.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> If we didn't think there was an issue, Lorian wouldn't have created this thread. We're also not that easily influenced to just blindly respond to what some members deem an issue; the Mod and admins are able to judge that for oursevles.
> 
> And as Pscarb and Lorian have already highlighted...it isn't the same people reporting.


Thats fair enough Katy and for the record I think the mods as a whole do an good job

TT did something yesterday that I dont think anyone expected, not only because the member in question is a tool and no doubt one of those that this thread is aimed at but because you dont expect mods to reverse their decision


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't think of any knowledgable key members who have left lately?

Only 1 who springs to mind is Mars but wasn't he banned?

Always open to being corrected when wrong tho..


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thats fair enough Katy and for the record I think the mods as a whole do an good job
> 
> *TT did something yesterday that I dont think anyone expected*, not only because the member in question is a tool and no doubt one of those that this thread is aimed at but because you dont expect mods to reverse their decision


Yeah I caught up on that thread earlier today.

That was surprising, but I think Tom showed real integrity in doing that and was very big of him to do so (no pun intended.....well, maybe just a little  ).

But kudos to him!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This is about the gifs and memes being posted in threads right? Can see why some people find it annoying but I would say it's harmless fun imo that can get out of hand... not bullying. Gang activity is a strong term lol.

As for bullying...hardly happens on here really. More like two groups disagree and the other starts crying like a baby. I've been called some nasty stuff by "respected" members on here. 0 fvcks given and 0 reports issued.

Anyway I never get involved in these debates as it is NEVER resolved. Everyone needs to chill out.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The L Man said:


> This is about the gifs and memes being posted in threads right? Can see why some people find it annoying but I would say it's harmless fun imo that can get out of hand... not bullying. Gang activity is a strong term lol.
> 
> As for bullying...hardly happens on here really. More like two groups disagree and the other starts crying like a baby. I've been called some nasty stuff by "respected" members on here. 0 fvcks given and 0 reports issued.
> 
> Anyway I never get involved in these debates as it is NEVER resolved. Everyone needs to chill out.


^^^^

Phaggot

:lol: 100% not srs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is the thing it is not the same people reporting the same people it is many members reporting the same group of members, and there is the issue


If this is the case maybe a final warning should be given to this group of people. I know this thread is serving as a final warnin but as Dr M was alluding to, if they haven't been personally notified they might not read this thread, or know this is aimed at them

Personally I just think people should realise we're all adults on this forum so should use our intelligence more than the report function


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait... Are you guys talking about feelings club?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ballin said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Phaggot
> 
> :lol: 100% not srs


enjoy a neg


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Heath said:


> I can't think of any knowledgable key members who have left lately?
> 
> Only 1 who springs to mind is Mars but wasn't he banned?
> 
> Always open to being corrected when wrong tho..


We've actually been surprised by the positive response we've had a result of this thread...people PM'ing/emailing us to say thank you with various comments about how they haven't been logging on/posting as much recently due to the issue and that they've been going elsewhere. And these have not been from the same group of members at all.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> If this is the case maybe a final warning should be given to this group of people. I know this thread is serving as a final warnin but as Dr M was alluding to, if they haven't been personally notified they might not read this thread, or know this is aimed at them
> 
> Personally I just think people should realise we're all adults on this forum so should use our intelligence more than the report function


We give enough warnings...there comes a point where enough is enough.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> it's the fvcking Internet FFS it's not real life!


Try telling that to all the people currently serving prison sentences for online racist remarks on social media, child pornography, death threats, hate campaigns,etc


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

comfla said:


> Wait... Are you guys talking about feelings club?


Since calling people out is the done thing. Apart from a few blatant spam threads, the only post I ever remember reporting was one of yours... was a complete bollox thread you started about this feelings club. Might have been mildly amusing at first, but months on not so.

Oh that and about a year ago when someone called McGru a manlet lol, might have been ewan can't remember though... in bb'ing terms it's about as offensive as you can get :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> We give enough warnings...there comes a point where enough is enough.


I will read in between the lines of this post


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> Thats fair enough Katy and for the record I think the mods as a whole do an good job
> 
> TT did something yesterday that I dont think anyone expected, not only because the member in question is a tool and no doubt one of those that this thread is aimed at but because you dont expect mods to reverse their decision


I'm not above making a mistake.

And certainly not above correcting a mistake.

I've reversed decisions in the past. Not many though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah I caught up on that thread earlier today.
> 
> That was surprising, but I think Tom showed real integrity in doing that and was very big of him to do so (no pun intended.....well, maybe just a little  ).
> 
> But kudos to him!


Ha ha. Cheers. I think :s


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel left out...always wanted to be in a 'gang'...do they dress all in the same colours and have a secret hideout?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> I will read in between the lines of this post


On the bright side a few of the suppliers on here maybe needing new reps soon :whistling:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Since calling people out is the done thing. Apart from a few blatant spam threads, the only post I ever remember reporting was one of yours... was a complete bollox thread you started about this feelings club. Might have been mildly amusing at first, but months on not so.


You're hurting my feelings brah.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

comfla said:


> You're hurting my feelings brah.


Well learn when a jokes run it's course then :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Well learn when a jokes run it's course then :lol:


I never know when to stop, you're right. Maybe we could sit down and talk it over? I think we could hug afterwards.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Heath said:


> On the bright side a few of the suppliers on here maybe needing new reps soon :whistling:


I hope you're not talkin about steroids because not a ml gets moved using this site


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am sure those that read the thread know who they are, so no names need to be given.

And if you feel you may be doing this, then stop.

Not all the reported posts are from the same people, but it is many of the same people that get reported.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> I hope you're not talkin about steroids because not a ml gets moved using this site


You're right mate

More like litres :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Try telling that to all the people currently serving prison sentences for online racist remarks on social media, child pornography, death threats, hate campaigns,etc


Literally LOL'd at this. OK drama queen I'll be sure to tell them that next time I visit strangeways


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

comfla said:


> I never know when to stop, you're right. Maybe we could sit down and talk it over? I think we could hug afterwards.


Don't know whether to laugh or cry lol


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Try telling that to all the people currently serving prison sentences for online racist remarks on social media, child pornography, death threats, hate campaigns,etc


Get a grip lad.

Big difference between watching kiddie porn and a couple of members derailing a thread


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pugster has left & he told me he won't be returning.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I miss Uriel. Uriel for mod


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

comfla said:


> Anyone want nudes? They're all me tho


if i ever see a nude from u again it will be too soon


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 140134


don't post any pic's of babies...according to braxbro, this might get you done for child pornography


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Pugster has left & he told me he won't be returning.


He's a good guy tbf, did he state he left because of this topic?

Edit, just checked and his whole account has been deleted

Hmmm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the internet has never been or will ever be different.

the site was much better not before the supposed cliques but before people started moaning&#8230;.. its all i read on here all day.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

latblaster said:


> Pugster has left & he told me he won't be returning.


That is really bad news.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> the internet has never been or will ever be different.
> 
> the site was much better not before the supposed cliques but before people started moaning&#8230;.. its all i read on here all day.


I agree... Sandy vaginas mate


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Pugster has left & he told me he won't be returning.


thats a shame, i liked reading his posts, why did he leave?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

What ever happened to that gypsy lad...something lee? he was funny him,did he get banned?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Get a grip lad.
> 
> Big difference between watching kiddie porn and a couple of members derailing a thread


Im not comparing the two im just dismissing the bulls**t notion that " omg the internet isn't real life, bla bla". I don't care what people call me on a forum but that simply isn't a defense for your behavior in the eyes of the law these days. You act like a tool online, why would you think simply turning off a power switch turns you into a different person?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Don't know whether to laugh or cry lol


I thought guys with 200kg+ deadlifts had thick skin :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> If this is the case maybe a final warning should be given to this group of people. I know this thread is serving as a final warnin but as Dr M was alluding to, if they haven't been personally notified they might not read this thread, or know this is aimed at them
> 
> Personally I just think people should realise we're all adults on this forum so should use our intelligence more than the report function


you would think this would be the case, Lorian has said in his post he did this as a courtesy the final warnings have been given......


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> What ever happened to that gypsy lad...something lee? he was funny him,did he get banned?


johnny lee lmao. Think he got banned as he was p1ssed up one night and tried selling coke on here.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> johnny lee lmao. Think he got banned as he was p1ssed up one night and tried selling coke on here.


Classic :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> johnny lee lmao. Think he got banned as he was p1ssed up one night and tried selling coke on here.


I miss him..he really made me laugh. He pmed me one night & led me up the garden path, quoted the bible etc.

Eventually, I caught on. :lol: Think he was good bloke at heart.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I see playschool is back in session. And like big lozza says it always runs in cycles

It soon passes when the children get bored or go back to school. Or even get

A bit of mommys t1t time


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Im not comparing the two im just dismissing the bulls**t notion that " omg the internet isn't real life, bla bla". I don't care what people call me on a forum but that simply isn't a defense for your behavior in the eyes of the law these days. You act like a tool online, why would you think simply turning off a power switch turns you into a different person?


I very much doubt the lads in question will pick on you in the street, yet it may happen on here.

So no, it's not real life in this sense.

In others maybe but not uk-m threads


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

braxbro said:


> Im not comparing the two im just dismissing the bulls**t notion that " omg the internet isn't real life, bla bla". I don't care what people call me on a forum but that simply isn't a defense for your behavior in the eyes of the law these days. You act like a tool online, *why would you think simply turning off a power switch turns you into a different person*?


when im on the internet, im a sarcastic white boy...when switch is off, and its back to reality, im really a small shy black guy called Desmond


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> johnny lee lmao. Think he got banned as he was p1ssed up one night and tried selling coke on here.


Every forum should have a resident nutcase :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Got to say this site has got strange in the couple of months I have been away. A lot of the threads I have seen have ended in arguments! I haven't looked at every thread though so don't understand the clique thing but it does seem like a very different internet atmosphere nowadays.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Got to say this site has got strange in the couple of months I have been away. A lot of the threads I have seen have ended in arguments! I haven't looked at every thread though so don't understand the clique thing but it does seem like a very different internet atmosphere nowadays.


Slightly off topic but... Is your avi your Mrs?

If so, bravo.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Think we need a good thread on religion or race just to get everyone friendly again


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Slightly off topic but... Is your avi your Mrs?
> 
> If so, bravo.


It is my wifey yeah.

Cheers mate


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think some people are seeing this thread only as a threat to ban, but it can also be looked at as a request to be more thoughtful about posting style and as an opportunity to kill off all this nonsense not in one final big fight, but to realise the futility and silliness of it all to just let it all go.

My observation is that over the last year or so this forum has become gradually more and more confrontational, and as time has progressed people have kind of fallen into 'sides', on one side people who feel that certain others are ruining the forum by 'gang trolling' and on the other side people who feel that others are being miserable sense of humorless keyboard warriors.

The thing is, as soon as it became confrontational, both 'sides' did what usually happens in a situation of conflict and they each stopped being willing to actually listen to the view of the other side, stopped being inclined to seek compromise and a restoration of harmony, and instead it quickly became about point scoring, seeking opportunities to put the other side down, and mickey taking and trolling of the other side.

What people stuck in that dynamic don't see is how their own behaviour has changed because of it - how different they behave as part of a clique, group, gang or bunch of mates or whatever people want to call it compared to how they used to post when just being one individual among many all (mostly) seeking to get on. Is quite obvious to someone looking in, but am not sure it's obvious to those caught up in it who don't see that they now are defending a group identity rather than simply being themselves.

Also, to someone outside of the dynamic, it really is both uncomfortable and off putting to read, and also often a major source of disappointment to see people genuinely liked who seem to be suddenly behaving as dicks. The number of long standing members who have commented on this to me privately is staggering tbh - is not at all a small group of people reporting or PM'ing about it, and I think many really ahve wanted to comment on the forum itself but haven't because they really didn't want to be dragged into it.

All of that said, going back to my first point, nothing is too late - harmony can still be restored without any bans, if people simply think to themselves "you know what, this place is fcuking great... I like it here, so lets simply let go of all this nonsense, draw a line in the sand and make the past the past (am running out of clichés) and just allow for the fact that some people will never be best mates or agree on everything and share every viewpoint... and realise that to think differently is actually ok and there is room for difference without any need to be confrontational about it. Conflict or attacking someone with a different view never ever wins that person over, it just hardens the difference... this thread hopefully will get people to see that and let all the recent hostility and group mentality dissolve so people can be individuals again and not lose part of themselves to a confrontational group identity.

Peace and love out! :beer:


----------

